# Wick Coastguard volunteer suspended for Swearing during search for Missing Man



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Story here:

http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/1674969?UserKey=

This truly beggars belief.

A Facebook site set up to support him:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=116352405041814&ref=mf


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

As you say, James, it beggars belief, someone wants to get a grip and sort this out.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Presumably this utterance was over the radio, (for it to have been overheard by a member of the public) and therefore was in breach of the radio regulations. Some action must be taken, otherwise why have the regs at all?

Personally I see no need to use that kind of language; it merely demonstrates the limitations of the speaker's vocabulary. No matter how frustrated or annoyed an individual may be, the English language is sufficiently rich that there should be no need to resort to swearing/cursing/profanity.
I realise this is an unfashionable point of view and await the firestorm to come.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Expletive deleted!!

Yours aye,
slick


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

As my grandfather used to say, "The use of bad language shows a lack of vobloodycabulary".

Naytikos you are quite correct regarding swearing over the air and also why have regulations and not apply them. In this case perhaps the pressure of prevailing cir***stances should perhaps have been taken into account.

And finally it appears that the lady in question was employed by the Marine and Coastguard Agency the very same organisation that actively ignores breaches the Collregs where the required maintenance of a lookout is concerned thus displaying biblical levels of hypocracy.


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

It seems these regulations haven't reached BBC as yet


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Very one sided story, is it not? 63 year old mariner, dealing with a woman staff member? There is more to this story than what was in the article IMO.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

I can't help but think that a mountain has been made out of a molehill - symptomatic, though, of today's 'society'. Yes, profanity isn't nice, but in the 'heat of the moment' it can sometimes be a safety valve...

There's too much 'hurt feelings' guff these days, imo

No doubt some sleazy lawyer is waiting to strike too - grrr.............


----------

